# Taille en cm de l'ecran de l'ibook 12"...



## peteskwal (20 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour, juste pour pouvoir me faire ue idée plus precise: quelle est la taille (longueur x largeur) de l'ecran de l'ibook 12. 

 Ou au pire, quel est le format (le rapport), je ferais moi meme les calculs 


 merci!


----------



## gootch (20 Juillet 2004)

beinh je crois que les pouces ça fait 1.6cm donc 12"*1.6 ça fait 19,2 cm
et ça je dirais que c'est la longueur de la diagonale je verifierai et je te dirai ça tres vite


----------



## peteskwal (20 Juillet 2004)

pour la diagonale c'est bon:

http://www.google.fr/search?q=12,1in+in+cm&ie=UTF-8&hl=fr&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta= (mais merci quand meme de repondre)

mais je veux connaitre largeur et longueur, (ou le rapport pour les calculer)


----------



## r e m y (20 Juillet 2004)

tu a un tout petit pouce toi....

Un pouce c'est 2,54 mm, et 12 pouces c'est la diagonale (donc 30,48 cm)

Comme le rapport longueur/largeur est de 4/3, un 12" fait 24,40 cm sur 18,30 cm


----------



## _m_apman (20 Juillet 2004)

Ca me rappelle les exercices de maths au collège ! 
Ok, je sors !


----------



## gootch (20 Juillet 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> tu a un tout petit pouce toi....



 tu sais que la taille de la main permet de connaitre la taille de ... bon enfin donc c'est pas tres sympa de le crier au grand jour


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (20 Juillet 2004)

powerbook 12" (meme ecran que ibook) : 24,5*18,5


----------



## r e m y (20 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle les exercices de maths au collège !
> Ok, je sors !


Arg... c'est là où on voit qu'on vieillit, car "de mon temps" c'était un exercice classique de géométrie, mais à l'école primaire


----------



## r e m y (20 Juillet 2004)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> powerbook 12" (meme ecran que ibook) : 24,5*18,5


mouais, mais sortir son double décimètre pour mesurer son écran, c'est la solution de facilité!

Petit joueur, va! :mouais:


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (20 Juillet 2004)

j'avoue, mais le double decimetre étai plus pres que la calculette (et pr faire des racines carré j'aime bien avoir une calculette)


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (20 Juillet 2004)

d'ailleur si je me trompe pas pr mesurer 24,5 cm un triple decimetre c qd meme plus pratique qu'un double


----------



## peteskwal (20 Juillet 2004)

merci beaucoup pour vos reponses! ca m'aide!


----------



## r e m y (20 Juillet 2004)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> j'avoue, mais le double decimetre étai plus pres que la calculette (et pr faire des racines carré j'aime bien avoir une calculette)


Une calculette??? mais où va-t-on????

Diagonale de 12 pouces
Grand côté égal à 4x (x étant l'inconnue)
Petit côté égal à 3x

Théorème de Pithagore: (4x)au carré + (3x)au carré = (12)au carré 
soit 16x(carré) + 9x(carré) = 144
soit 25x(carré) = 144
soit x(carré) = 144/25 ou (12 au carré ) / (5 au carré)
donc x = 12/5 = 2,4

Grand côté = 4 * 2,4 = 9,6 pouces et Petit côté = 3 * 2,4 = 7,2 pouces

Où as-tu besoin d'une calculette???

Après tu calcules 9,6 pouces en faisant 10 pouces diminués de 4 dixièmes de pouce, soit 25,4 diminué de 4 fois 0,25 (environ 1), soit 24,4

Pour les 7,2 je t'accorde que c'est moins immédiat  , mais si tu te rappelles qu'il y a un rapport de 4/3, tu prends les 3/4 du grand côté, en divisant 24,4 par 4 (6,1) et en remultipliant par 3 (18,3)


----------



## chagregel (20 Juillet 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Une calculette??? mais où va-t-on????
> 
> Diagonale de 12 pouces
> Grand côté égal à 4x  (x étant l'inconnue)
> ...




   J'ai rien compris


----------



## _m_apman (20 Juillet 2004)

peteskwal a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup pour vos reponses! ca m'aide!


 Bah oui, mais fallait pas lancer un sujet à la c.n !


----------



## r e m y (20 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris


ben j'ai juste mis noir sur blanc la méthode que j'avais employée pour calculer de tête les dimensions d'un écran 12".... Ca te donne donc un aperçu du souk qu'il y a dans mon crâne.

J'ai vraiment besoin de vacances, moi....


----------



## r e m y (20 Juillet 2004)

Bon allez les enfants, on sort ses cahiers de vacances, je vais dicter l'énoncé du problème suivant (et après le déjeuner, n'oubliez pas de revenir pour la dictée!)


----------



## chagregel (20 Juillet 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ben j'ai juste mis noir sur blanc la méthode que j'avais employée pour calculer de tête les dimensions d'un écran 12".... Ca te donne donc un aperçu du souk qu'il y a dans mon crâne.
> 
> J'ai vraiment besoin de vacances, moi....



Pithagore, Thalés et autres théorèmes géométriques n'ont pas été utilisé par ma cervelle depuis
le lycée   
Imagine ce qu'il y a dedans...  :mouais:   sans compter les neurones perdus dans les
tranchés (celles du soir hein!  :rose:   )

Au moins, j'ai appris que l'écran de mon PB faisait :
env. 30 cm de diagonale
24,5 cm de large
18,5 cm de haut 
43 cm de périmètre 
453,25 cm2
env. 800 000 pixels.

J'ai bon chef?


----------



## r e m y (20 Juillet 2004)

Alors, avant le lycée, tu as du aller quelque temps au collège... et encore avant, si tu remontes encore un peu plus dans ta mémoire, tu devrais retrouver trace de l'école primaire.

Je pense qu'un(e) vieil(le) instit a du alors te faire calculer le périmètre d'un rectangle comme étant (Longueur + largeur) *multiplié par 2*... 

Oui, ça revient? quelques neurones auraient-ils agité leurs synapses à cette évocation?


----------



## chagregel (20 Juillet 2004)

Ah ouai   

On dit donc 86 cm de périmètre    :rateau:  :rose: 

Bon et la circonférence de l'écran avec ça!?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juillet 2004)

dans os x il y a une calculette qui fait plein de truc incroyable comme convertir les cm en pouce...


----------

